# Yet another breeder loses their dogs



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Grimy house had dead poodle on the roof


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats disgusting...these cases of animal neglect just make the pit of my stomach ache >.<


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Oh those poor animals! This makes me sick.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG :jaw: She is blaming this on depression?! Well, yeah. I suffer from depression too...that is no excuse for hoarding and letting animals suffer and die!! In this day and age, there are all sorts of resources to help with depression; not to mention the many medications to help you cope with it. What a horrible tragedy for those animals.

I sure hope that isn't going to hold water in court. :scared:
_


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible! I'm sick to my stomach. The poor little darlings.

Who's the other breeder you're speaking about???


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is sick! I also suffer from depression. Always have. BUT, I haven't made my animals suffer cuz of it. I do understand that some people are soooo depressed they can't even take care of themselves. Fine. If that is the case, then she should NOT get her animals back nor be allowed to own them or start another kennel! Poof poodle and cat! To die right in (or on top of) the house and she living with the dead cat in the house with her! She needs SERIOUS help! I hope she gets it if she is indeed that bad with depression, but I don't think those, or any other animal, should have to suffer because she is that way. Geesh.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Having seen several animal abuse cases with hoarders I am sure she will have a mental health evaluation done. It really depends on the judge whether they buy it or not, and if the woman is willing to enter into a psychiatric health program with some sort of monitoring/court oversight. Hoarding is a shockingly common problem - and unfortunately has a low recovery rate.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Grimy house had dead poodle on the roof


Horrible. :doh:

She was asked about on here once.....I know, I recognize that picture of her and her dogs. I mentioned the way her home looked and someone asked what did that matter - A LOT, IMO! And her dogs didn't look good either. I wish I could remember its been a while back......

I couldn't pull her name on FB.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Having seen several animal abuse cases with hoarders I am sure she will have a mental health evaluation done. It really depends on the judge whether they buy it or not, and if the woman is willing to enter into a psychiatric health program with some sort of monitoring/court oversight. Hoarding is a shockingly common problem - and unfortunately has a low recovery rate.



_Dianne and I are very familiar with hoarding and it's low recovery rate. We took in rescued horses from a hoarder in our town after she had already been to court once over them and downsized. Before horses, it was Persian cats that defecated all over her home and died there too. It is a common problem and unfortunately, these people somehow end up getting animals again later on._


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is just sickening. Those poor animals.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

It looked like its was Eclat Standard poodles. Depression is no excuse...people can be depressed but you still know right from wrong.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> It looked like its was Eclat Standard poodles. Depression is no excuse...people can be depressed but you still know right from wrong.


Exactly, I was going to say this but did not want to offend - I have depression and recently went off because of weight gain - well, I am bitch and have no motivation or patience and just falling into BLAHville. I will watch my weight and exercise more, Paxil here I come. I know better, if I do not take responsibility for what I need to do I wont have a job, or a family. 

Right from wrong is a choice for many sufferers of depression.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Carole, didn't she come to the defense of the Whispering Pines lady??? 


Nice.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

If she is truly an obsessive compulsive hoarder then depression isn't her main issue. My mom did a graduate study on severe hoarders (she worked as a recreational therapist in a state psychiatric facility) and apparently the compulsion is nearly impossible to rehabilitate - and like spoospirit saw, the person is likely to start right up again. Another grotesque fact that points to compulsive hoarding is keeping the dead animals inside the house. I hope for the sake of the animal community she isn't a true hoarder.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg x_x that is horrible. I literally gasped when I only just read the headline! If the dead cat was just fur and bones.. I can't even imagine how long it had been there rotting with the dogs having to deal with it in their kennels.. or getting out and dying on the roof.  Poor things.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone have the link to the thread where this breeder was asked about on the forum? I can't find it.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Amber, 
Yes, she and I got into it on the standard poodle list. She was always very mean to people, and was quite the know it all- starting from when she got her first poodle and joined the list at almost the same time Katie did. Always putting other breeders down. She and Katie both had bitches suffer from enclampsia this year- not common in standard poodles, but a husbandry issue.
Karma.
Carole


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I googled her kennel and found pictures up of her dogs. some of the puppy pictures you can see crusty eyes and fecal/ urine stains around genitals and back legs 

This is sooo SAD ! poor animals ! one tried to escape and ended up dying on the roof  that is a dam shame !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im sorry I have to post this 
Index of /images

These some of these pictures of the pup when they are older makes me want to barf !


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Amber,
> Yes, she and I got into it on the standard poodle list. She was always very mean to people, and was quite the know it all- starting from when she got her first poodle and joined the list at almost the same time Katie did. Always putting other breeders down. She and Katie both had bitches suffer from enclampsia this year- not common in standard poodles, but a husbandry issue.
> Karma.
> Carole


Thats what I thought, she acted like the breeding/husbandry god on that list, and struck a nerve with me a couple times with her picking on others. The ecclampsia thing had me so scared, since her dog had it just before Jamie whelped. 

I just smiled and nodded at whatever she contributed....you know, like the vaccines 


sigh 

I really hope it wasn't Elle that died, she was so pretty...


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to a dog show in Lima, Ohio about 3 weeks back and this breeder was there showing six of her dogs all at once. I'm a novice so I'm not sure if this is done a lot or not, but to me it seemed excessive. I was sitting ringside and was near enough to the handlers that I could hear their chatter while they were waiting to show. Needless to say I was blown away by her unladylike behavior and speech. All of the dogs were beautifully groomed, except for her dogs, even though I believe her website said she was a groomer. Her poodles were noticeably dirty around the back legs and didn't really look like they were quite all "fluffed out" as all the other poodles being shown. Like I said before, I'm a novice at the whole poodle thing but I was speaking to a very nice former poodle groomer and _she_ commented on how poor the dogs looked. She was flinging stuff around and snapping at everyone who glanced her way. It was pretty warm out that day so I think I could excuse her short temper but her dogs didn't really look quite up to snuff. I hadn't purchased that listing that they sell, but I went home later and researched as much as I could about the dogs being shown that day. I especially remember wanting to see her website because I kind of wanted to see who she was and why she felt the need to be so condescending to everyone. I feel awful for the dogs involved and I'm praying that she will get the help she so desperately needs. I know times are hard now but there just isn't any excuse for this sort of neglect. There is always help, you just have to be willing to get off of your high horse and ask for it! :argh:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ok - i'm not even going to read the article cause i can't hear about any more animal abuse.

but according to what some of you said, the person (woman ??) is blaming this on depression ???????? in defense of anyone who suffers from depression, this is NOT just clinical depression. this sounds like schizophrenia - someone who is in and out of reality !!!!! my mom suffers from depression and she wouldn't abuse or neglect anything, never mind a living creature.

sometimes i could hate people.....


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

A breeder friend of mine just e-mailed me from Virigina to tell me that poodles were rescued from a home in deplorable condition , filthy with sarcoptic mange, flea infestation and some coat missing on several part of their body. They were emaciated and didnt even look like poodles. The condition of these dogs was absolutely sickening. There are photos.
The woman wanted to get rid of the poodles and when asked to bring them to the shelter she said SHE DOES NOT WANT TO PUT THE POODLES IN HER JAGUAR.. YES FOLKS JAGUAR and bring them to the shelter. The poodles were picked up by another breeder and rescued.

I just sent them $100.00 to help them get these poodles on their feet and ready to be re homed.

If anyone is interested to help and send some donation (amount does not matter) the funds should be sent to Mid Atlantic Poodle Rescue
c/o Cindy Crawley.
910 Rolandvue Rd. Baltimore, MD, 21204.

I am sure they will appreciate any donation people on this forum can afford to send. Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> A breeder friend of mine just e-mailed me from Virigina to tell me that poodles were rescued from a home in deplorable condition , filthy with sarcoptic mange, flea infestation and some coat missing on several part of their body. They were emaciated and didnt even look like poodles. The condition of these dogs was absolutely sickening. There are photos.
> The woman wanted to get rid of the poodles and when asked to bring them to the shelter she said SHE DOES NOT WANT TO PUT THE POODLES IN HER JAGUAR.. YES FOLKS JAGUAR and bring them to the shelter. The poodles were picked up by another breeder and rescued.
> 
> I just sent them $100.00 to help them get these poodles on their feet and ready to be re homed.
> ...


Were the ones your friend sent you the info on the same ones in the link I posted?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle;108819 said:


> Were the ones your friend sent you the info on the same ones in the link I posted?


Arreau: No, these were Virginia rescues. I will try to get the photos from my breeder friend in Virginia and send them to you.. Lucky for these poodles my breeder friend took it upon herself to rescue them and now is trying to get people to donate for the rescue efforts to have sufficient funds to nourish these poodles and also for vet care.. Anything you guys can offer will help. The address is posted on my previous post.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Cindy sent me pics of the dogs-


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dogsinstyle:
Good, these are the same photos I was about to post here.
The breeder who rescued these dogs suggested NO BASHING of any breeder, that if we make this a witch hunt no one will want to surrender their dogs to be rehomed and I agree with her thinking.
So please folks NO bashing and no negative comments here about whoever these poodles belonged to..
If you wish to donate to facilitate on the organization until the poos are rehomed, that will be great. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally agree. If people would surrender the poodles when they get into trouble, there would be no need for the tragedy of Whispering Pines or E'Clat.
If they had asked for help, it would have been given.
Carole


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol:
So true. Lets contact Cindy Crawley via e-mail and ask her if the two were re homed yet. IF not someone emailed me privately on this forum telling me that they will be willing to take one in their home.. I suggested she contac Cindy and hope she can take one girl if she is not yet taken.
The positive side is that the condition of life for these two unfortunate wondeful poos is that it did not affect their wonderful personality which is a huge plus when addopting a rescue dog. 
So that is good news.
Let me know if anyone here adopted one. As of the last time I heard they are still for adoption.
Thanks everyone.
Ora


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I wanted to mention here that I did see the photos of Whispering Pines poodles I was shocked because many times when I went to Poodle Pedigree Data Base the WHispering Pines woman used to post dogs there all the time and I figured if she enters all her dogs in PPDB then she must be an ethical and caring breeder WRONG !!!!! and the pictures confirmed to me about website 'nice' talk and 'fun photos' . Honest... ????? I think NOT !! Pedigree Data Base is still not a guarantee of what and who the person/breeder is. 
So many things in life shock me, but most of the true shocks I was hit with was is seeing such deplorable neglect of creatures that have no voice and can not tell us of their pain, emotionally and physically and/or demand thier rights. Thank god that many of us are voicing for them and do our best to protect their rights in our society.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> A breeder friend of mine just e-mailed me from Virigina to tell me that poodles were rescued from a home in deplorable condition , filthy with sarcoptic mange, flea infestation and some coat missing on several part of their body. They were emaciated and didnt even look like poodles. The condition of these dogs was absolutely sickening. There are photos.
> The woman wanted to get rid of the poodles and when asked to bring them to the shelter she said SHE DOES NOT WANT TO PUT THE POODLES IN HER JAGUAR.. YES FOLKS JAGUAR and bring them to the shelter. The poodles were picked up by another breeder and rescued.
> 
> I just sent them $100.00 to help them get these poodles on their feet and ready to be re homed.
> ...


whitepoodles - i will send them money, too. i'm just so sick of hearing this. is it me, or does it just seem this abuse and neglect is on the rise ??? will there be any info on when these dogs will be ready for forever homes??


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> whitepoodles - i will send them money, too. i'm just so sick of hearing this. is it me, or does it just seem this abuse and neglect is on the rise ??? will there be any info on when these dogs will be ready for forever homes??


_My thoughts exactly! It seems as if this insane inhumanity to animals is becoming an epidemic in this country, if not the world. 

I wish I was financially set to send some money too but I will pray that all of these animals find safe, loving forever homes.
_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit and Jessiemom:

The two females which were rescued by a breeder I know in Virginia both have Sarcoptic Mange (Scabbies) This condition is contagious to both humans and other pets. The shelter needs to now treat these two emaciated girls with meds to get rid of the sarcoptic mange and nurse them back to health. They are skinny beyond belief. I have never heard of a woman driving a JAGUAR having her dogs in this deplorable condition. Jag or No Jag. the woman IS SICK !!!! sorry I am venting but I just have had about all I can take with this EPIDEMIC of dog abuse as Spoospirit says and YES guys it is on the rise.. I know of at least 3 now that have produced some horror stories and pictures.
The two rescued girls are at the shelter in Baltimore and they need money for vet care and food for the girls as you all know these shelters operate at a major loss for the welfar of pets in a non kill situation. So if any of you really want to help without pointing fingers at the breeder or dog owner, actualy the dog owner is NOT a breeder from what I was told by the rescuer. If any of you wish to partake in helping these wonderful females get back on their feet and be suitable to be rehomed into a forever home, please send your money, amount does NOT matter anything will help to Cindy Crawley at the address on one of these posts above.
Thanks.
Oh you can check in 6 weeks (the amount of time the sarcoptic mange treatment would take to cure the condition) and see if the girls have been re homed if not I am sure that the shelter will consider some of you here as wonderful adoptive homes.. I know I would from the love that many of you demonstrate for animals on this forum.


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is so upsetting. I had asked awhile back about information on this breeder but I decided not to get a puppy from her. I emailed back that I was no longer interested and didn't hear from her again. Maybe I should have gotten the puppy plus a couple more.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/5856-opinions-puppy-if-anyone-has-chance.html#post74206


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Im sorry I have to post this
> Index of /images
> 
> These some of these pictures of the pup when they are older makes me want to barf !


Yes, me too. UGH
WTF is with the wedding photo too?

Just looking at the woman makes me ill.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." -Ghandi

By nation, I do not mean just the US, Canada as well. All of our countries, despite our 'developed-ness'...still, fail to value life and continue to take advantage of the weak.


A JAGUAR??? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I thought some/most of the puppies had been placed. I have these horrible visions of the poor pretty white mom being the one who crawled out of the window and died. Sorry to share my nightmares...

Anyway, I understand that Indianapolis Poodle Rescue, run by the marvelous Handi Scorich, is standing by to help with these poos as needed. If you live in the area, you may want to be in touch to see if you can help, and to see what poos might be placed.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was just looking at the results from the UKC National held last month and was shocked to see Eclat poodles with Jennifer as their owner winning several classes.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Truly beyond disgusting


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

That is why some on another poodle information board have been defending her, saying "how could someone with winning poodles be keeping the dogs in deplorable conditions?" 

I don't know this woman at all, have never had any contact with her. It sounds like she has only somewhat recently become mentally disturbed and/or incapable of caring for her pets. 

Of course in the world of poodle-dom, the owner of a dog is not necessarily the caretaker of the dog. Could it be that the dogs who won the UKC titles were actually living with a different handler or something?

It's a very sad situation. Personally I hope the dogs and other animals are taken away from her until such time as she has mentally recovered, if that ever happens.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> That is why some on another poodle information board have been defending her, saying "how could someone with winning poodles be keeping the dogs in deplorable conditions?"
> 
> I don't know this woman at all, have never had any contact with her. It sounds like she has only somewhat recently become mentally disturbed and/or incapable of caring for her pets.
> 
> ...


Usually UKC shows dont have profes. handlers handling the dogs, it is their breeder owner or just owner. And.. there is absolutely NO excuse to have an animal treated this way and be in such deplorable condition, depression, suicidal personality, etc. etc.. etc.... absolutely no excuse. I will never find excuses for such abusive neglect no matter what the person feels or is depressed about. I know many people who are depressed , sad and who find themselves in very unfortunate situations at times in life,,, do they neglect their animals to the point of abuse ? NO !.. This woman Eclat or whatever her name is.. is downright guilty of INTENTIONAL abuse in my opinion .


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I think what happened to these dogs is absolutely horrible, and I have not met the Eclat poodle woman to judge her mental state, and therefore her culpability.

I do feel compelled to make a distinction here though. There is a difference between someone who is depressed, and someone who is severely mentally ill. Someone severely mentally ill would not have the capacity to make rational judgments about their actions. Severe mental illness can strike a formerly rational person at any time, and suddenly that person is no longer functional, capable of making decisions, and perhaps even delusional. Some of my clients were perfectly healthy before they developed schizophrenia (or other severe mental illness) and suddenly were destructive. Saying that severe mental illness is just an excuse for poor behavior disregards the reality of the disease, and just how profoundly the brain determines how we function in the world.

I'm sorry for the rant - I just was a little frustrated with all the "I've known sad, depressed people who wouldn't do this" - when we do not know what this lady has, and have only her own word that she is depressed. Given the state of her living conditions she may not be in the best position to diagnose her own mental state.

The more we understand mental illness, the more we will be able to help people, and hopefully avoid tragedies in the future.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> I was just looking at the results from the UKC National held last month and was shocked to see Eclat poodles with Jennifer as their owner winning several classes.


Jurisdiva:

Sorry but if this woman was seen showing her dogs at UKC held events and at the same time obviously neglects other dogs she owns to the point of abuse, I have no mercy for her nor do I believe that her so called POTENTIAL MENTAL ILLNESS should be looked at and condoned or found to be an excuse as to why she behaves with her animals the way she does.
I am a social worker by profession (Geriatrics) but not practicing. I know some people who suffer from schizophrenia, bipolar disorders, chronic depression, and some ADD they all have dogs and some have cats. They encounter hardship in life due to their emotional state but I have NEVER seen any of them neglect their animals to the point of abuse or even close to what Eclat did to some of her animals. 
To say that she will not bring the neglected abused dogs to the rescuing breeder because she does not want to spoil the INTERIOR OF HER JAGUAR just proves to me that the woman is not only capable of thinking but also putting her car ahead of the poor dogs whose condition is attributed to this woman's lack of care and obvious intentional neglect.
In a court of law some murderes will plead insanity , does this mean they are not guilty of their crime worse yet should be excused because of their plea?
It is indeed sad that dogs do not have a voice and can not tell us what they feel, how much they hurt and ask us to save them from the situation that Eclat had her dogs in. 
We should not excuse such behavior and blame depression entirely on it. If the woman is / was SO depressed then she should of also NEGLECTED the interior of her Jaguar and the cleanliness of her FANCY CAR.. however she did not, she was lucid enough to say that the poor neglected dogs will mess her jaguar and asked the other breeder to pick them up.. 
And.. some will find an excuse for this woman attributing her actions to compromised emotional state ? Puleeeze. nugh said.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There was a thread on the forum about mental illness a while back,and who on here suffers from some form of it. It was enlightening to know that I am not the only one (Agoraphobia and claustrophobia). And all of us love our dogs, treat them with kindness and put their comforts ahead of our own at times. I cannot imagine ANYTHING getting me to the point where I could or would neglect my dogs needs. My own maybe...not theirs.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Whitepoodles,

I don't believe I said this woman should be excused - I was just making a distinction between severe mental illness and depression. I'm happy that you have worked with people who have been functional despite facing severe mental illness. I have worked with others who are not. 

I have also worked on insanity pleas, and was an intern on an insanity plea on an incredibly horrible homicide. The defendant was at the time of the crime, schizophrenic, delusional, and was acting on the impulse of voices. The victim was a young woman. Such people are not criminally culpable which is why we have a "guilty but insane" judgment, and also why we do not execute the mentally ill. This does not mean they go free, but rather they are put in a high security treatment facility for the rest of their life. To say I condone mental illness is like saying I condone cancer - both are terrible diseases beyond the control of all of us. I think perhaps the people you worked with were receiving treatment for their illness, while many others don't or more likely, cannot.

Again, I don't believe I excused this woman. I thought perhaps greater understanding of the range of mental illness, and the fact that it can strike suddenly, might provide insight.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Arreau - I totally understand. I also posted on that thread as someone with anxiety disorder and bouts of agoraphobia. Please do not think I meant that anyone on this forum would EVER hurt their dogs.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

WTF?? 

This person should never, *EVER* own another dog. Even if it is mental illness and she gets well. What if she goes of her meds? What if she has a bout of mania? I don't care what is "wrong" with a person there is NO EXCUSE for that kind of behaviour.

:yell:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Arreau - I totally understand. I also posted on that thread as someone with anxiety disorder and bouts of agoraphobia. Please do not think I meant that anyone on this forum would EVER hurt their dogs.


No, I didn't for a moment think you meant any of us would. It really upsets me though that someone would say her dogs were in the condition they were in because "she was depressed". Just boggles mind that SHE thinks that makes it okay to treat her dogs as she obviously did. If someone loves their dogs as I do, they can see one through some pretty horrific episodes in life which should just make you love them more, and want to do right by them even more too. I am sorry if you thought I was aiming my post at you. Most definately not. Just making a point.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> We should not excuse such behavior and blame depression entirely on it. If the woman is / was SO depressed then she should of also NEGLECTED the interior of her Jaguar and the cleanliness of her FANCY CAR.. however she did not, she was lucid enough to say that the poor neglected dogs will mess her jaguar and asked the other breeder to pick them up..
> And.. some will find an excuse for this woman attributing her actions to compromised emotional


Whitepoodle, you are mixing up two different people. The E'Clat breeder is the woman whose champion poodle escaped through an upper window and died, apparently of heat prostration, on the roof of the porch below. When the police came to her house, they found a dead cat in a back bedroom that had been there for some time, and two dead turtles. Her mental illness involved not being able to cope with death and to remove and dispose of dead animals properly. Some dogs were found loose in the house and some *who appeared to be healthy,* were in crates without food and water. From what I understand those dogs were not in bad health, but some were a bit dirty.

The Jaguar-owning woman is a different person entirely. Her dogs were in much worse shape, from what I understand.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beachgirl:
Sorry I could of mixed the two women.. Then who may I ask is the other woman with the jaguar, that is? Is she the woman who refused to put the filthy/emaciated animals in her jaguar from fear they will "spoil" the jag's interior. Isnt this ECLAT ? if not, then who is this woman? 
I may have mixed the two, but still I would like to know if the Jaguar woman is known to any of you, I was under the impression she is Eclat.
Pls. let me know.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

E'Clat Poodles is Jennifer Lorenzen, in Indianapolis, Indiana. 

I don't know who the Virginia woman is with the Jaguar; you were the one who first posted about her, said you got an e-mail from a friend and then you mentioned Cindi Crawley with Mid-Atlantic Poodle Rescue who apparently is now taking care of the dogs that were seized.

Anyway, two different cases, different states, different dogs.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> E'Clat Poodles is Jennifer Lorenzen, in Indianapolis, Indiana.
> 
> I don't know who the Virginia woman is with the Jaguar; you were the one who first posted about her, said you got an e-mail from a friend and then you mentioned Cindi Crawley with Mid-Atlantic Poodle Rescue who apparently is now taking care of the dogs that were seized.
> 
> Anyway, two different cases, different states, different dogs.


Beachgirl:
I confess I must have mixed the two women. I was under the impression that Eclat was the one with the Jag who refused to put the dogs into it from fear they will spoil the interior. I have no idea how the subject go to Eclat but I thought it was her. The breeder who e-mailed asking me if I would help financially in sending some money to Cindy Crawley did not say a word about the breeder/owner of the two rescued females. Since the thread all of a sudden jumped to ECLAT naturally I assumed it is the same woman.. sorry for the error.


----------

